# Office XP files slow to open!



## Billac (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Can anyone help please.

I am having a problem opening office XP files. When I try to open any type of office document from the "my documents" folder or from windows explorer or anywhere without office being opened it takes forever to open the file. However, if I open the office program first then the document opens immediately. Does anyone know what would cause this?

I am running Avast anti virus.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks - Billac


----------



## Billac (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi There.

Well it looks like i'm answering my own question, as I see there are no other responses.

By a process of elimination I think I have solved my problem, as now my office programs seem to be opening correctly.

Thanks anyway.

Billac


----------



## somecomputeruser (Aug 18, 2006)

*Office files slow to open*



Billac said:


> Hi There.
> 
> Well it looks like i'm answering my own question, as I see there are no other responses.
> 
> ...


How nice of you to share what you did to fix it for others with the same problem like myself. How can you expect others to help you when you don't help others?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

sb - please check your PMs.


----------



## Billac (Aug 8, 2006)

So sorry folks - I'm new to this computing stuff.
how I resolved my issue of the slow opening files was:
I have stopped Windows Defender from opening at start-up.

Cheers

Billac


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Billac

What you described is normally attributed to Norton and I'd never heard of this happening with any other AV, so thanks for letting us know the details. Definitely something to remember for the future. :smile:


----------



## somecomputeruser (Aug 18, 2006)

*MS Office Slow*



Billac said:


> So sorry folks - I'm new to this computing stuff.
> how I resolved my issue of the slow opening files was:
> I have stopped Windows Defender from opening at start-up.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Billac. It was happening to 2 of the 5 PC's I have and I was like Glaswegian in that you normally think of AV software as the problem. However, all of them running AVG. Only 2 running defender. Will uninstall and I'm sure it will fix it up. :grin: 

Apologies if I sounded a little annoyed with your post.


----------



## blinker (Aug 24, 2006)

I just registered.
When I click on the "Look In" searching bar on Word or Excel.
I always have wait for long time befor a directory shows up.
I wonder if anyone can help me>
Thanks,


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please note that it's always better to start a new thread, even though it may seem like a similar problem.

Have you disabled any AV to see if that's causing the slowdown? What are your default 'Start Directories' showing as? In Excel, Tools > Options > General tab and in Word, Tools > Options > File Locations tab. They should both be set as My Documents.


----------



## blinker (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks,
The start directories are in the right places. AV and firewall are shut down.
But, it does not make any difference.

Blinker


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like you may have some kind of corrupt installation. Put your Office CD in your drive and then choose 'Repair' from the menu that appears. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## macfoshizzle (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi new to the forum! :wave: 

some of the computers in our network is having the same issue as above.. but just disabling AVG and Defender did not make a difference.. But turning off all services and disabling all in startup did fix it. So it's something in the services causing this. Will update once we find what it is.


----------



## saamy71 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi i'm new here, i have just bought a new system running xp home and i have installed office pro 2003. i can open a fresh file meaning not saved yet and once i save any work then go to reopen the file it lags on opening. can anyone suggest what to do please and i am also running trend micro as my av. note that i have two other systems running same and no problems with office.


----------



## Marx-7 (Aug 22, 2008)

I had one user on my network with this type of problem. I began shutting down services one at a time to narrow it down and didn't find anything. I then noticed that the Kodak EasyShare program was running in the system tray. I closed the Kodak EasyShare program and the problem went away. I could start up EasyShare manually and everything ran fine, but there is something about it running from the StartUp folder that caused MS Office documents to open slowly when you double-click on them. I hope this information can help others.

Just as a note, the system discussed is WinXP Pro running Symantec Corp antivirus, no firewall software, and not running Windows Defender.

-MaRX-7
-Debt is normal. Be weird.


----------



## Topofplot (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you !

I had Kodak Easy Share in my taskbar and it was interfering with all of my office 2007 folders. 

Once they were open, they worked fine, it just took about 20 seconds to open. 

I closed Kodak easy share and it now works fine.


----------



## ballyz (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you, that was very annoying.

It was Kodak EasyShare causing my slowdown also. :4-thatsba


----------

